# How much per OUTDOOR Plant ???



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 14, 2008)

Realisticly; how much bud do you get per plant outdoors?

 I know i have heard that a pound per plant is easy......but say i had 5 outdoor plants....that i dont see that ofton....and only feed about 4 times....
 How much dry weight could i expect?

Thanks...


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 14, 2008)

also, whats a basic min. weight i could expect per plant?

  as in a generally helthy normal, female plant.....Min & Max. weight range.

I searched, but found no answers.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 14, 2008)

Your not gonna find an answer.
WAY too many variables. Don't expect anything and just be suprised come harvest. 
Guerrilla growing is nerve racking with many pitfalls. Just about anything can happen.


----------



## BullyBong (Feb 14, 2008)

Agree with Mutt :beatnik:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 14, 2008)

I had 2 outdoor plants and the ammts varried as much as the smoke did.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 14, 2008)

alright......
  I was just looking for a General answer........if it was grown correctly, and it was healthy...
  whats the most it could produce?  what could i expect as an Medium yeild?

 If you dont know that cool, i just thought someone out there could have a ballpark range for me....?


----------



## Mutt (Feb 14, 2008)

Top right of the forum is Fings picture. Thats a perfect Outdoor female.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 14, 2008)

alright cool, that pritty much what i wanted to know..

 Did he top? or LST that?
 Looks like LST to me ???


----------



## BullyBong (Feb 15, 2008)

If you go in thinking you'll get half an ounce to an ounce, then anything more is a bonus.


----------



## stonedsmithy (Feb 15, 2008)

iam thinkin 2-4ounce per standard plant depends on how long its vegged for the size etc


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 15, 2008)

well honestly..Im shooting for like 8-10 ounces per plant.
 I guess i shouldnt shoot for anything.....but thats my goal per plant.

  I plan on using alright soil, Good Nutes, Lots of LST and/or Odd pruning.
 And i plan on growing by the moon cycles    ( i hear good things about the moon)

   I dont think my goal is too unrealistic.....but i will see, and so shall you !


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 15, 2008)

Moon Cycles

Since ancient times man has observed the effect of the moon on living organisms, especially his crops. Planting and harvest dates based on moon cycles are still found in the Old Farmer&#8217;s Almanac. The moon takes 28 to 29 days to completely orbit the earth. This cycle is divided into four one-week phases. It starts as the new moon waxes (begins to enlarge) for a week until the quarter moon and another week until the moon is full. Then the waning (shrinking) cycle begins and the moon passes back for two weeks through another quarter to reach the beginning of the cycle with a new moon. Most cultivators agree that the best time for planting is on the waxing moon, and the best time to harvest is on the waning moon. Exact new moons, full moons, and quarter moons are avoided as these are times of interplanetary stress. Planting, germinating, grafting, and layering are most favored during phases 1 and 2. The best time is a few days before the full moon. Phases 3 and 4 are most beneficial for harvesting and pruning.

Root growth seems accelerated at the time of the new moon, possibly as a response to increased gravitational pull from the alignment of sun and moon. It also seems that floral cluster formation is slowed by the full moon. Strong, full moonlight is on the borderline of being enough light to cease floral induction entirely. Although this never happens, if a plant is just about to begin floral growth, it may be delayed a week by a few nights of bright moonlight.

Conversely, plants begin floral growth during the dark nights of the new moon. More research is needed to explain the mysterious effects of moon cycles on Cannabis


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 15, 2008)

do you have a basic date for when the waxing moon starts?
  as in what month? on which day? which week...w/e.

 Becuase i have learned about what you just said.....but what am i supposed to do? study the moon till i fully understand when each phase occurs?

 i cant find a planting date to follow the moon cycles.


----------



## Hick (Feb 15, 2008)

WH.. google "old farmers almanax"..
 "M o o n spells moon"..


----------



## Mutt (Feb 15, 2008)

Ekoostik_Hookah said:
			
		

> alright cool, that pritty much what i wanted to know..
> 
> Did he top? or LST that?
> Looks like LST to me ???


 
I think he likes to snap there necks....sorta like topping but get to keep main cola as it will heal.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Feb 15, 2008)

Way too many variables. Strain, how much direct sunlight they are getting, how long they are vegged, how much water they get are all big factors. 

Expecting 8-10 oz per plant is a little much. The sky is the limit, but plants are few and far between that weigh a pound. If you have a good area with plenty of light and take care of them properly expect 3 oz per plant and be thrilled with anything more. I consider getting a QP per plant a pretty successful harvest. If you expect 8 oz per plant for 5 plants, then you are expecting 40 oz ( 2.5 lbs). You're going to be real let down when you come up with less than a pound. It's not realistic to think you're going to start growing outdoors and go to your plants 4 times during the season and think you are going to pull a half pound per plant. That plant by Fing is pretty impressive, How long do you think he has been growing outdoors?

Oh and who ever told you a pound per plant outdoors is easy lied to you.


----------



## BullyBong (Feb 15, 2008)

Agreed with TheStickyIcky


----------

